# Roseburg, OR



## macks (May 7, 2009)

I'm thinking of trying to hitch south out of Coos Bay in a week or so down to Cali. HWY 42 (The Coos Bay-Roseburg Highway) goes right into the south end of Roseburg and I'd be hitching on I-5 from there. Anyone have any good tips of places to hitch out of Roseburg? Truck stops, good ramps, etc.. Also any good free food/good dumpsters/camping advice in case I don't make it out? 

Thanks!


----------



## nobo (May 8, 2009)

youre goin the wrong way! folk life is NORTH of you...haha


----------



## macks (May 8, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for the tip Wider. That spot should work out well. I figure if I don't get out of there on Friday I could just wake up at the butt crack of dawn Sat. and hitch the rest of the way.

and nobo I'm heading up that way for Folklife on the weekend after! just a short little jaunt this coming weekend..


----------



## macks (May 20, 2009)

Alright, thought I would post this for anyone interested in this route..

If you're coming from the south on I-5 trying to get to HWY 42 to go to the coast there are two exits for highway 42. One is about 11 miles south of Roseburg, one is about 2 miles south of Roseburg. You want the second one. 

Bah.

edit: Also Widerstand's advice on the spot is good, but I stood at the stoplight about 1000ft before the turn there. There's a really long and wide section for people to pull over right there.


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Oct 15, 2009)

I've always had awesome rides straight outta roseburg on the I-5. One ride was from there straight to san fran (my destination at the time) and another was from there to PDX (my destination at _that_ time). I just hitched right off the freeway like always do in oregon so I'm not sure exactly where I was.


----------



## stove (Oct 16, 2009)

yeah Macks you are from OR, why not just hit the 5 straight? I did that plenty of times this past summer with little trouble, just had to have a decent sized sign...


----------



## simpletoremember (Oct 17, 2009)

roseburg has always treated me nice, i tried busking but didn't make shit. so i just started asking drunks outside the bars and made 20 bucks in 10 minutes. hitching was always grand to. north i got a ride all the way to eugene with in 15 or so, and south always getting straight shots to ashland. sometimes i get dropped off at mile 99 for the free coffee.


----------



## macks (Oct 21, 2009)

Woulda come straight down the 5 but I was coming from Coos Bay out on the coast. Had to take the 42 to get to it!


----------



## GutterGrayse (Feb 9, 2010)

For some reason, I've always had exceptional luck hitching from roseburg. It births good rides. ;D


----------



## macks (Feb 9, 2010)

The guy that picked me up on this trip was really cool, he drove me to Medford and was going to stop and get his car worked on there but the place was closed so he came and picked me back up, drove me all the way to Weed. He was a security officer in a casino, we talked about all the different ways people scam casinos! He also was in the army but ended up narrowly avoiding being sent to Viet Nam three times in a row, lucky guy.

Man, thinking about this trip makes me want the summer to come around again, fun times.


----------

